# Crappie



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I just packaged up 3 quarts of boneless skinless crappie fillets. Had a good evening. 

Need some new ways to cook it other that frying.

Any ideas??

Darin


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

You can try fring it with Italian Breadcrums then top it with Motzerella(sp) cheese sprinkled on top of the fillets;then use Marrinara as a dipping sauce;good stuff.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

As far as I'm concerned, there's no better way known to man to fix a crappie filet than breaded in Autry[mild] and pan fried in hot grease.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

They're excellent baked! Yum.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Fring the fish with any old breading is good;I oven fry more often cause I'm trying to be more healthy;but you could also blaken them and make Fish Tacos;Put Jerk Seasoning on them;Bake em.But when I tried them with Italian Breadcrumbs/Motzerlla(sp) with Marrinara sauce it was real good.You can also try that Italian style stuff serve it up with more sauce and noodles thats good too(Fish Parmisian);I've made that too.


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

I want my with Autry house, deep fried with Autry house hushpuppies and sweet cole slaw. Just done get any better.

ron


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

try this.... poach in hot water for a few minutes.... doesnt take long.... flake in a bowl and mix in some Old Bay crabcake mix and a little mayo( as package directions) and bake.

Or instead of the crabcake mix just take the flaked fish and put on a bed of lettuce and top with cocktail sauce... Good horseradish and ketchup.... Poor man's shrimp cocktail !!
Makes a great meal or an appetizer


----------

